# Marineland Duetto and accessories



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I currently have a Duetto DJ50 in a 5.5g that hosts a red claw crab. I'm also considering buying a DJ100 for a 10g fiddler tank. Has anyone had trouble with these filters? What's the most common issue? What I'm mainly concerned about is the plastic casing developing cracks due to the constant taking apart and cleaning. Anyone run into that?

Also, any idea where to find good accessories, such as tubing that fits the output hole so I can play around with where the water is going, etc? Any advice, recommendations and parts info more than welcome. Thanks!


----------

